# Duck and Cover



## Big Bob (Sep 28, 2007)

1Z0052R60343160645


almost 30 pounds of fiery fun on the way. Get out of the country before this hits should land wednesday.:smoke: . This should blow out those fires.


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

30 lbs????? good lord somebody is gonna get damaged!


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

i know, he really sent a mini-me in the box to jump out and slap who ever opens it...

wouldnt that be something.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Sounds like that thing could take out a few city blocks. Head for the hills people!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

I actually hope Rory's idea is correct! That would be the greatest! A little "Big Bob" jumping out and slapping you! That's awesome! Bob, any chance of making that happen?


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 28, 2007)

not too likely but it may take of a hard if you get too close.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Big Bob said:


> almost 30 pounds of fiery fun on the way.


Damn Son!!


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 28, 2007)

your next.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

30 lbs staggers the imagination
i expect the fall out to be quite impressive then


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

30lbs??
No fair sending rocks!!

Can't wait to see the devastation on this one!!


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 28, 2007)

With what they get for shipping Im not sending rocks unless you mean diamonds.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

very nice!!!


----------



## mansonicman (Sep 12, 2007)

My God man 30 pounds of cigars? Sweet Mother Of pearl, that is gonna be one lucky person.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

DAMN!!! 30 lbs thats friggin insane


----------



## TBS-Cigars (May 13, 2007)

Hey Big Bob! I hope that package is not headed to masonicman!
http://www.cigarsnobs.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=2976

It would be terrible to waste 30 pounds of c'gars!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

E.T.A. on detonation??? Or has destruction already occurred and the recipiant too injured to respond?


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

TBS-Cigars said:


> Hey Big Bob! I hope that package is not headed to masonicman!
> http://www.cigarsnobs.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=2976
> 
> It would be terrible to waste 30 pounds of c'gars!


Not that I want to be calling out other boards, but I find this aforementioned thread link to not only be unkind towards the person you were discussing, but also to Stogie and CigarLive. Let's please keep unkind words about this forum elsewhere.


----------



## TBS-Cigars (May 13, 2007)

Sorry there Doc, but I noticed that masonicman was BANNED here.

Also noticed that the 30lb package is on its way to the same city and state of the BANNED members profile address. masonicman also bragged on our forum that he received a 30lb bomb from a cigarlive member.

Also noticed that BANNED member has caused problems on just about every other forum, including ours.

And again, it would quite a shame that a fine CigarLive member was taken advantage of by someone like this.

As for the link to cigarsnobs, I apologize. It was informative about masonicman (aka deacon_meyer, Excalibur, VanillaGorilla, MightyWhitey). In the followup posts, I didn't realize they were bashing CigarLive and Stogie as well.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

TBS-Cigars said:


> Sorry there Doc, but I noticed that masonicman was BANNED here.
> 
> Also noticed that the 30lb package is on its way to the same city and state of the BANNED members profile address. masonicman also bragged on our forum that he received a 30lb bomb from a cigarlive member.
> 
> ...


I will say I was never a fan of the mentioned person here, I always smelled something pretty fishy. But I must say I think the board cigarsnobs really trully does live up to their name... what a bunch of arrogant assholes!!!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> I will say I was never a fan of the mentioned person here, I always smelled something pretty fishy. But I must say I think the board cigarsnobs really trully does live up to their name... what a bunch of arrogant assholes!!!


I signed up to try and post my opinion about them, but it wouldn't let. I'm glad I never stumbled on that site before....would have been a total waist of 10 minutes of my life.

But looking at their post, it appears there isn't much happening over there anyways. It appears they may have about a dozen active members....if that. Too funny.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

TBS-Cigars said:


> Hey Big Bob! I hope that package is not headed to masonicman!
> http://www.cigarsnobs.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=2976
> 
> It would be terrible to waste 30 pounds of c'gars!


I think this is vital info and should not be ignored.
Except the part where we are all dumb asses for posting here....
Ignore that.


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 28, 2007)

thanks for the info its on its way back.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> I will say I was never a fan of the mentioned person here, I always smelled something pretty fishy. But I must say I think the board cigarsnobs really trully does live up to their name... what a bunch of arrogant assholes!!!


Yeah they are a bunch of bastards. Most of those clowns in that thread have been banned from here. I'm sure that's why they hate Stogie.


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 28, 2007)

sowhere was he bragging he had got them I mean what board.


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 28, 2007)

well its back Im glad thats over.


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

stlcards said:


> Yeah they are a bunch of bastards. Most of those clowns in that thread have been banned from here. I'm sure that's why they hate Stogie.


That would never happen. No one would ever hate someone because they were banned from somewhere. :redface:


----------

